# برنامج Moldworks2006 للــ solidworks



## هادي نيسان (11 مايو 2008)

برنامج MoldWorks2006 عبارة عن اضافة للـ SolidWorks
يحوي ميزات كبير جدا في مجال تصنيع القوالب
موجود عندي و بسبب حجمه سأحمله اذا كان هناك من يهتم او يستفيد من هكذا برنامج


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (13 مايو 2008)

ياريت يا هندسه تعجل برفع البرنامج للاهميه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود حنكش (14 مايو 2008)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## H_U_S_S_A_M (17 مايو 2008)

*Mold Works*

شكرا على جهودك :15: 
... كيف يمكنني الحصول على نسخة من هذا البرنامج 

:81:

مع تحياتي 
م.حسام


----------



## هادي نيسان (21 مايو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90718.html


----------



## قققق (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس هادي نيسان


----------



## H_U_S_S_A_M (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك 

... ولكن اريد الاستفسار من الاخوان .. 

 كم واحد استخدم هذا البرنامج .. وهل ساعد في عملية تصميم قوالب الحقن 

:63:
_سؤالي موجه للذين جربوا هذا البرنامج_ ... وشكر اخواني


----------

